# Blakkstone Hexx RoXx the Unicorn Pub Calgary



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

*Blakkstone Hexx RoXx the Unicorn Pub Calgary Saturday Nov 29th !!!*

This Saturday Night Nov 29th

Thats right it's time to rokk the horny horse again! SEE Y'ALL THERE!

I dont know why we still play this song... no one ever dances to it :sFun_dancing:

[video=youtube;Rr9p5LMj5iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr9p5LMj5iA&amp;list=UUG8gIPumis_c0KGBdII7hBA[/video]


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Did you mean to put a date on when you're playing?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

khingpynn said:


> Thats right it's time to rokk the horny horse again! SEE Y'ALL THERE!
> 
> I dont know why we still play this song... no one ever dances to it :sFun_dancing:
> 
> [video=youtube;Rr9p5LMj5iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr9p5LMj5iA&amp;list=UUG8gIPumis_c0KGBdII7hBA[/video]


I think it sounds a little too heavy/angry...nothing wrong with the performance, just some bands are more cut out to play Judas Priest than Rick Springfield.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Ah yes I did that again... lol Thanx Beach Rob I edited the post.

Diablo... we get that a fair bit. We definitely add a hard rock edge to the songs we play. Were not a note for note band that's for sure  This song goes over very well and is one of our most requested songs... ending is a lil off but hey sometimes that's rock'n'roll.

Also some news about the Unicorn...

http://www.calgarysun.com/2014/11/26/end-of-era-for-calgarys-unicorn----founded-by-the-irish-rovers


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Aww.. Unicorn moving out next year. Too bad, it's been a great pub since... well before I was old enough to go to a pub. I remember gigging there years ago, loading in through the weird little kitchen. 

Have a great show eh


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanx Robboman It was a fun gig. One of our best there in two years. Enthusiastic crowd all night.
Load in is down the front stairs... it's been that way since we started there a couple years ago. It's a terrible load in. There is an elevator through the main brass doors of the Lancaster BUT... it's fucked. There is no control at the Unicorn ( basement) level. So whoever calls the elevator from above gets priority. We had a full elevator load of gear get caught in the shuffle for 25 minutes. It was a bit of a panic cus both my guitars were in there. All turned out well and we have not used the elevator since LOL


----------

